# HTML-Code Formatieren - Tabstop oder Leerzeichen?



## Alice (8. März 2012)

Hallo. 

Bisher habe ich HTML-Code immer mit Tabstops fiormatiert.

Beispiel:

```
<div>
		<p>Was ist besser geeignet?</p>
		<br />
		<p>Tabstops oder Leerzeichen?</p>
	</div>
```

Bei einem größeren Projekt mit viel Quelltext stehe ich gerade vor dem Problem das der Code ziehmlich unübersichtlich geworden ist. Ich habe alle Tabstops durch 3x Leerzeichen ersetzt und es ist besser und übersichtlicher.


```
<div>
      <p>Was ist besser geeignet?</p>
      <br />
      <p>Tabstops oder Leerzeichen?</p>
   </div>
```

Nur wie sieht das Google in Sachen Ranking usw.? Gibt es da klare Regeln für?


----------



## javaDeveloper2011 (8. März 2012)

Hi bl5000,

betrifft wahrscheinlich SEO und davon hab ich nicht viel Ahnung, aber sowas KANN doch nicht im ernst den Google-Bot beeinflussen, oder****

Aber: immer 3 Leerzeichen tippen ist doch nervig, stell lieber die Tab-Weite in deinem Editor um!

Gruß


----------



## sheel (8. März 2012)

Hi

Ich denke, Whitespaces sind ziemlich egal.

Je nach Editor hättest du aber vllt. die Länge der Tabs einstellen können,
statt gleich alles zu ersetzen...


----------



## Alice (8. März 2012)

Ich arbeite mit dem Standard Editor von Windows 7.


----------



## ComFreek (8. März 2012)

Bitte, bitte hole dir einen mit Syntax-Highlighting !!

Es ist ja furchtbar immer im Windows Notepad Zeile für Zeile zu schreiben, ohne zu sehen wo ein Tag anfängt, einer schließt, etc.

Ich würde dir den kostenlosen Notepad++ empfehlen, da kannst du ganz bequem die Weite der Tabs einstellen oder auch einstellen, ob durch Druck der Tab-Taste automatisch x Leerzeichen eingefügt werden sollen.


----------



## Alice (8. März 2012)

Das weiss ich doch aber ich komme mit dem Editor von Windows 7 ganz gut klar.


----------



## sheel (8. März 2012)

Alle Tabs durch Leerzeichen ersetzen ist zwar sinnlose Arbeit...
Da die eigentliche Frage wohl beantwortet ist, setz ich das Thema auf Erledigt.


----------



## threadi (8. März 2012)

Aus SEO-Sicht mögen Leerzeichen und/oder Tabs irrelevant sein, in Bezug auf die Dateigröße und somit die Datenmenge ist es jedoch von Bedeutung. Ein Dokument mit vielen Leerzeichen am Anfang von jeder Zeile ist auch automatisch etwas größer. Gerade bei sehr großen Seiten kann dies schonmal etwas viel werden. Google zieht die Menge der Datenübertragung in den Webmastertools auch in die Analysen mit ein - wieso dann nicht auch in das Ranking der Seiten? Ich lasse solche Zeichen in der Ausgabe immer weg, soweit es möglich ist.


----------



## Alice (8. März 2012)

Naja ich habe gelesen das es nicht gerade gut wäre wenn man alle Leerzeichen und Tabstops rauslest. Denn dann wäre es ja so ein Spaghetti-Code.


----------



## threadi (8. März 2012)

Klar, zum Lesen und Bearbeiten ist es von Nachteil. Aber für die Ausgabe im Web, sprich die einlesenden Bots, ist es von Vorteil. Man kann ja auch ein CMS so konfigurieren, dass es solche Zeichen in der Ausgabe weg lässt - Du könntest im Template aber mit ihnen normal arbeiten. Ich glaube auch man kann den Apache irgendwie dazu bewegen solche Zeichen direkt zu entfernen.


----------



## sheel (8. März 2012)

threadi hat gesagt.:


> Ich glaube auch man kann den Apache irgendwie dazu bewegen solche Zeichen direkt zu entfernen.


Und (vor allem für CMS-/Frameworklose Seiten) gibt es auch "Offline"-Programme,
die die HTML-Seiten entsprechend behandeln.


----------



## Parantatatam (9. März 2012)

Ich habe früher die Variante mit den Leerzeichen bevorzugt, da die meisten Browser den Quelltext mit einer Tabweite von mindestens vier Leerzeichen, vielmals sogar acht Leerzeichen, darstellen. Da aber die meisten modernen Browser integrierte Quelltextwerkzeuge besitzen, die den Quelltext selbständig sinnvoll formatieren, ist dieser entscheidende Punkt entfallen, weshalb man generell auf Leerzeichen und Tabs zur Quelltextformatierung verzichten sollte. Dass soll aber nicht heißen, dass man sie nicht beim Erstellen und Bearbeiten von Quelltexten verwenden sollte. In diesem Punkt ist es reichlich egal, wie du deinen Quelltext formatierst. Solltest du jedoch irgendwann mal mit anderen zusammen arbeiten, empfiehlt sich die Variante mit den Tabs, da dort jeder Entwickler die Möglichkeit hat den Quelltext nach seinen Belieben einzurücken ohne dabei die Anderen zu beeinträchtigen.

Zum Umwandeln kann man auch leicht ein PHP-Skript schreiben, das dann die Leerzeichen und/oder Tabs entfernt. Dabei sollte man jedoch darauf achten, dass man solcherlei Zeichen in den PRE-Elementen nicht antastet, da sie dort auch offensichtlich sichtbar sind.


----------



## michip96 (15. März 2012)

Wenn ich dir mal helfen darf:

Es ist generell so dass Seiten die unnötige Leerstellen/zeichen haben länger laden. Nun musst du schauen wie groß deine Website am Ende ist. Es gibt die Möglichkeit deine Seite mit PHP zu komprimieren. Dann ist es dir möglich in deinem Editor alles schön formatiert zu haben. Nur der Server entfernt dann alle unnötigen Leerzeichen.

Das funktioniert etwa so:


```
ob_start('compressHTML');

function compressHTML($buffer){

        $buffer = preg_replace('/[\\n]{2,}/', PHP_EOL, $buffer);
        $buffer = str_replace(array(PHP_EOL), ' ', $buffer);
        $buffer = preg_replace('/[\ ]{2,}/', ' ', $buffer);
}
```


----------

